# BFN, but found out about pregnancy another way...



## xautumno

I was just wondering if anybody on here kept getting BFN, but found out you were pregnant another way & also if you've since tried HPT & it still shows up negative? 

Sorry for the complicated question!


----------



## Dk1234

This is highly unlikely. Hang in there, your BFP will come!!!!' it took me 10 months and it seemed like forever but none of that matters now.


----------



## xautumno

I love your Kurt Halsey drawing. I have his drawings tattooed on me.


----------



## Bluesea

unfortunately your HPT should eventually show positive if you are pregnant. If you test the day your period is due, it could definitely be a fasle negative. You may not have enough HCG in your body yet. Wait a week (I know it's hard to do!) and test again. For me, I only tested positive two weeks after my period was supposedly due but this was because I ovulated really late. I was feeling weird symptoms (fluttery feeling, higher temp, and cramping) which made me suspect I was pregnant before I finally tested positive. Hope your BFP comes soon :flower:


----------



## xautumno

I was supposed to get my period on the 8th. I'be been having cramping since before it was due. Not Sharp pains. Dull & achey. Other symptoms too, but the cramps are the stand out. Took a test tonight. BFN. Sorry, I know this post belongs in the other forum, but I wanted to ask people who already got their BFP.


----------



## Bethy

It's taken me 1 1/2 weeks since my first positive (11th Dec) to get a positive pregnancy test with light urine. All the other positives (there have been 4) were with dark. If I hadn't of been dehydrated, I would have got negatives all the way, because up until now, with light urine I've been getting negative upon negative upon negative.
I'm pretty sure that my hCG levels are and have been quite low in order to cause this situation. In the UK I don't think they test so it's just down to my own judgement. I am 5 weeks now, and apparently some people don't get a positive until 10 or 11! So there is no need to worry :) Maybe you could be in a similar situation?

Oh and dull achey cramps were my first and main symptom and still are!


----------



## xautumno

I've heard of that before. My best friend didn't get a positive until 9 weeks. I have hope. Still no AF!


----------



## lola_90

I would go to your gp hun, my last period was in october, and i have thrown up twice this week and nearly fainted but keep testing bfn. So my gp took blood and i get the results tomorrow. She said that sometime hpt arnt always accurate and that sometimes a pregnancy can only be detected early on by blood. 

Hope it works out for you :dust:


----------



## xautumno

I went to my obgyn today. All they did was give me a HPT & looked around down there. They didn't even address the cramps! Honestly, and I hope I don't offend bc I know hormones are running high, my OH & I were not trying to conceive. I've been on BC for a while but I have only been this late one other time & I ended up being pregnant(miscarriage at 8 weeks). I think they are being dismissing bc I was taking BC but I want to know why I have these cramps! It's not even horrible... It's just like dull achey pressure. I remember having the same cramps last time. Ugh. I'm so irritated & confused. I cried the whole way home from the doc today bc I was so upset with them.


----------



## xautumno

@Lola, please let me know how it goes & good luck!


----------



## Bluesea

to exautumno: yes, i got cramping before i got my bfp. the cramps were slightly different than period cramps because they were short in duration and come and go. hope it's your bfp!


----------



## tx555

All my blood and urine tests have been negative, but during a routine ultrasound it was found that I had a 5.5 weeks gestational sac, I would be just over 9 weeks now. Still getting negatives and waiting for a repeat u/s to determine exactly what is going on. But through my research I've seen quite a few women not get positives until around 8-12 weeks, some 6 months in just for kicks, and others never even when they are about to deliver. Although that is not the norm, just some people's bodies handle hcg differently.


----------



## lola_90

Blood test result were negative for hcg, so im not preggo :( was expecting it. But a christmas :bfp: would of been amazing!

Just got to wait (patiently) :haha: for my period to start before we can move on to our 10 month cycle!


----------



## xautumno

So sorry! Good luck next month. I still have not gotten my AF. Still mild cramping, but it seems less intense than a few days ago. It comes & goes as well. I'm starting to get some lower back pain. Did I also mention I have a tilted (retrovert?) uterus?


----------



## bees

How many DPO are you? Could it be that you ovulated later?

I have heard of some people not getting BFP's until much later. It's rare, but it happens.

Good-luck!


----------



## xautumno

I wasn't tracking my ovulation. I was due for AF on the 8th of December. Had two light spots of blood on my toilet paper 1 or 2 days before it was due. I have been having dull, pressure cramps for almost 3 weeks.


----------



## josephine3

I was once convinced this was happening to me. Even now I think I had an early m/c. Check this out: https://www.pregnancy-info.net/forums/Pregnancy_Tests/7_weeks_late_Still_negative_hpt_s_/pga-2/


----------



## RandaBear159

I just posted this on someone elses thread, but, when i took my test at home, i thought it was a negative cause nothing showed up right away, after 3 minutes i finally saw a line, very very very faint line, but a line none the less, so make sure you are waiting the full time if your not doing a digi


----------



## NickyNack

I didn't get a bfp with my last until I was admitted to hospital about 6 weeks. I tested on the Friday and got a negative and then was admitted on the Monday (7th march) and a verrrrry faint positive. Last Af was around 16th January. 

Good luck :)


----------



## xautumno

Josephine, I read the link you gave me. I'm utterly amazed that some one could still get a negative at 15 weeks! I am getting the run around from my doc, just like the women in the post.


----------



## Praying4O

I had 2 BFNs and then a positive one.


----------



## josephine3

glad your doc is looking into it for you!! some of these women even tested negative by blood too! its rare but can happen


----------



## xautumno

My doc? They aren't. They had me pee on a stick, said its negative, shrugged their shoulders at my cramps & sent me on my way. I'm a little irritated with them.


----------



## josephine3

Oh. when u said they were 'giving you the run around' i thought i meant in a positive way!! Mine were useless too, all they did was give me a urine preg test... not even a blood one!
Here is a link to my thread when I was going through this last month:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...nt-but-had-negative-hpt-till-really-late.html

Might help!! good luck


----------



## lola_90

See a woman doctor :) I had never seen her before and I did the urine test straight away and when that was negative she asked if I wanted bloods taken. She was really good. She said that when my period eventually starts to come back for more blood tests to check my hormones.

Be persistent, Good luck :dust:


----------



## Praying4O

Youre prob not preggo hun :( i had this happen the cycle before we got pregnant, i swore i was preggo...symptoms, everything, but then my period came 2 wks late...so relax


----------



## xautumno

I'm fine with NOT being pregnant. I have time to try again. It would be wonderful if I was, but I'm more concerned about the cramps for 3 weeks, clear cm, & mild nausea. It may be my body playing tricks, but there's a reason for it, you know? I have 2 wonderful stepsons (4 & 5), so we are in no rush right now.


----------



## xautumno

Still, though, I would be ecstatic if I was.


----------



## xautumno

So, my OH wants me to go to the ER bc I'm still having cramps, my back hurt pretty bad last night, HE says I'm super moody. I'm scared to go because what if it is nothing?


----------



## Amarna

Better safe than sorry. I'd definitely be going to another doctor whether at the ER or at another practice if mine wasn't taking my concerns seriously.


----------



## arj

Sounds like something is up with you, pregnancy or not! Go to the ER I reckon. An ultrasound would tell you if its pregnancy or not.
Keep us posted!


----------



## xautumno

I'm at the ER now. They took blood. I had to request for them to do the blood preg test. They were just going to dismiss it as a negative with the urine test. I don't think they will do a sonogram. I'll let you know what they come up with.


----------



## xautumno

Well, everything came back normal. They did not have someone there to do a sonogram. They basically told me exactly what I already knew & told them when I got there. I'm so upset right now that I cant stop crying. They made NO EFFORT to find out why I'm having the cramps. I guess I will just chalk it up to one of life's great mysteries.


----------



## arj

Oh how annoying! Are you late for AF?


----------



## xautumno

Yes. It was due 12/08 and I've been cramping since about 12/05.


----------



## josephine3

its so frustrating to be ignored when you're in pain!! grr!!


----------



## xautumno

I'm so annoyed. Still no AF. Still cramping off & on. To top it off I am getting Charlie horses in my right leg & I'm sooo gassy. (Also can't seem to...ahem...go to the bathroom for the last day & a half when I'm usually regular.). 

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Blessed2b

Oh gosh! how confusing I hope you get answers and your bfp soon.

The cycle before my bfp I got a bfn and very light bleeding, I mean very light but I thought bleeding is af so I went about my merry ttc way. Then the cycle of my bfp nothing, no af but a big beautiful bfp so, have a few days of trying not to think about it and then maybe test again. Sorry I can't be of more help x


----------



## NickyNack

This just happened to my sil. We were both late for af and while I got a bfp and am now pregnant, she got nothing but bfn's...docs couldn't figure out what was wrong and she was left in limbo until 15th December when af finally arrived.....her blood test showed she was still ovulating throughout the 4 months she had no af, which was strange...


----------



## xautumno

NickyNack said:


> This just happened to my sil. We were both late for af and while I got a bfp and am now pregnant, she got nothing but bfn's...docs couldn't figure out what was wrong and she was left in limbo until 15th December when af finally arrived.....her blood test showed she was still ovulating throughout the 4 months she had no af, which was strange...

That's really crazy! I'm still playing the waiting game. Still getting BFN when I take a test. No obvious signs of AF but my OH has been wanting to DTD constantly for the last 2 days, which usually means AF is on her way. I may be out. :(


----------



## RandaBear159

My cousin didnt get a BFP until she was 5months! they did blood and urine test and the all kept saying negative. finally at 5 months she begged them to do a u/s and there was her baby... so anything is possible!


----------



## xautumno

RandaBear159 said:


> My cousin didnt get a BFP until she was 5months! they did blood and urine test and the all kept saying negative. finally at 5 months she begged them to do a u/s and there was her baby... so anything is possible!

This happened to a woman I know. I'm hoping I don't get AF at this point. It's not a planned pregnancy & certainly not the best timing, but at this point I might be disappointed. 

I'm hoping I can get an u/s earlier than 5 months, though!


----------



## josephine3

sorry to just ask but what are charley horses??! hope you are feeling better at least!


----------



## xautumno

They are really severe leg cramps. Not sure why they are called that. Usually you get them when you need potassium.


----------



## RandaBear159

Because it feels like you have been kicked in the leg bya horse!!! i hate those!!! Rubbing alcohol works, or eat some bananas!!


----------



## RandaBear159

She actually never got a bfp, just the u/s was positive...


----------



## xautumno

RandaBear159 said:


> She actually never got a bfp, just the u/s was positive...

Did they ever explain why? And was she having all the symptoms?


----------



## RandaBear159

No, they never did say why she couldnt get a positive. she does have thyroid problems, i dont know if that had anything to do with it. She was having the symptoms but they were all really mild, she was convinced she wasnt pregnant, and then one of her friends made her get them to give her a u/s. she said she never felt the baby kicking or moving or anything, and she wouldnt have known until she delivered probably!!


----------



## xautumno

RandaBear159 said:


> No, they never did say why she couldnt get a positive. she does have thyroid problems, i dont know if that had anything to do with it. She was having the symptoms but they were all really mild, she was convinced she wasnt pregnant, and then one of her friends made her get them to give her a u/s. she said she never felt the baby kicking or moving or anything, and she wouldnt have known until she delivered probably!!

Do you mind if I ask if she was over weight? I am & I also might have hypothyroidism. I was borderline last time they checked.


----------



## lola_90

Well I finally got my :bfp: today on cd-68!!!!!!!!!

CB digital says 2-3 weeks cant believe it!

Good luck, I honestly don't feel any different only tested this morning as I had a dream last night that I was!


----------



## NickyNack

Congrats Lola :)


----------



## lola_90

<edited>


----------



## RandaBear159

xautumno said:


> RandaBear159 said:
> 
> 
> No, they never did say why she couldnt get a positive. she does have thyroid problems, i dont know if that had anything to do with it. She was having the symptoms but they were all really mild, she was convinced she wasnt pregnant, and then one of her friends made her get them to give her a u/s. she said she never felt the baby kicking or moving or anything, and she wouldnt have known until she delivered probably!!
> 
> Do you mind if I ask if she was over weight? I am & I also might have hypothyroidism. I was borderline last time they checked.Click to expand...

She is over weight. Always have been. She says its because of the thyroid...


----------



## xautumno

lola_90 said:


> https://i39.tinypic.com/.jpg

Congrats! I hope I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## Praying4O

xautumno said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/2juxp.jpg
> 
> Congrats! I hope I'm in the same boat as you.Click to expand...

Any period or more symptoms yet??


----------



## lola_90

Not many symptoms as such, very spotty atm, sore boobs and af style cramps, sex has felt different though the last two days, im quite 'dry' :blush: I have gaged for the last couple of weeks when i brush my teeth, but I definitely don't feel pregnant!


----------



## Praying4O

lola_90 said:


> Not many symptoms as such, very spotty atm, sore boobs and af style cramps, sex has felt different though the last two days, im quite 'dry' :blush: I have gaged for the last couple of weeks when i brush my teeth, but I definitely don't feel pregnant!

sex hurt for me throughout the entire first tri, now that baby has moved up its amazing! lol :) i didnt feel pregnant until about 8wks, then i had a hangover feeling until 13wks. Sore boobs never go away, mine just started leaking!! lol


----------



## xautumno

Praying4O said:


> xautumno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/.jpg
> 
> Congrats! I hope I'm in the same boat as you.Click to expand...
> 
> Any period or more symptoms yet??Click to expand...

No period. The last few days my nipples have been super sensitive. Sometimes painful, sometimes they just get hard easily. Not as much cramping. OH says I've been very wet down there lately.


----------



## Praying4O

xautumno said:


> Praying4O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xautumno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/2jxpl.jpg
> 
> Congrats! I hope I'm in the same boat as you.Click to expand...
> 
> Any period or more symptoms yet??Click to expand...
> 
> No period. The last few days my nipples have been super sensitive. Sometimes painful, sometimes they just get hard easily. Not as much cramping. OH says I've been very wet down there lately.Click to expand...

Those are VERY good signs!! :)


----------



## xautumno

Praying4O said:


> xautumno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying4O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xautumno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/2jupl.jpg
> 
> Congrats! I hope I'm in the same boat as you.Click to expand...
> 
> Any period or more symptoms yet??Click to expand...
> 
> No period. The last few days my nipples have been super sensitive. Sometimes painful, sometimes they just get hard easily. Not as much cramping. OH says I've been very wet down there lately.Click to expand...
> 
> Those are VERY good signs!! :)Click to expand...

I hope so.... If im not pregnant then something is definitely crazy. Lol.


----------



## scotmum35

id ask for a u/s of your ovaries and uterus not because i think you are preg but feeling preg and having symptoms while having no period is also the classic symptoms of pcos.


----------



## xautumno

scotmum35 said:


> id ask for a u/s of your ovaries and uterus not because i think you are preg but feeling preg and having symptoms while having no period is also the classic symptoms of pcos.

I've considered that, too. My obgyn told me to call them if I miss another period. If I don't get it this week, I'm gonna call them & see if they can do an u/s.


----------



## scotmum35

its a very odd feeling to have preg symptoms but no periods and my guess is that just like in pregnancy with higher than normal progesterone levels the same also happens with pcos but estrogen levels are low, i have it and im preg with no3 naturally even tho id gone to the gyne erlier in the yr to get some treatment then decided against it.so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## xautumno

An interesting article from my Twitter feed....
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/2012/01/03/kentucky-didnt-know-was-pregnant_n_1181649.html

Still no AF for me!


----------



## josephine3

congrats lola. cd 68!? crazy. interesting to note tho that the digi only says 2-3 weeks... so you must have ov'd really really late.. cos if you'd ov'd like day 14ish or even a week or 2 after it would say 3+ surely


----------



## xautumno

Just got my BFP! I was 64dpo and AF was over a month late. :)


----------



## NickyNack

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## too_scared

wow! i have been following this and so hoping you would get your bfp! congratulations!!


----------



## duecesarewild

xautumno said:


> Just got my BFP! I was 64dpo and AF was over a month late. :)

congrats.


----------



## xautumno

Thank you all soooo much. I'm still in shock. lol.


----------



## Elhaym

Wow that's amazing, just read this whole thread, congrats on your BFP! :D

I guess for some women it takes a looong time for the HCG to get into the urine! So glad you got a happy ending x


----------



## lola_90

xautumno said:


> Just got my BFP! I was 64dpo and AF was over a month late. :)

That's fantastic news! How did you find out?

I am really hoping that I am further along then I think! Having an emergency dating scan this week so hopefully all will be revealed!

Congratulations again! :flower:


----------



## josephine3

Oh wow brilliant news!!! fantastic stuff! So so pleased for you and glad to see that these stories can have a positive outcome!


----------



## xautumno

Elhaym said:


> Wow that's amazing, just read this whole thread, congrats on your BFP! :D
> 
> I guess for some women it takes a looong time for the HCG to get into the urine! So glad you got a happy ending x

Thank you so much. It seemed like I was waiting forever. OH claims he knew all along, and he's excited even though this wasn't planned. 

I've considered that I may have ovulated waaaaay late & maybe that is why it took so long & also why I got the first miss AF in December. At the most I would be 9 weeks, but until my appt, I guess I won't know.


----------



## xautumno

lola_90 said:


> xautumno said:
> 
> 
> Just got my BFP! I was 64dpo and AF was over a month late. :)
> 
> That's fantastic news! How did you find out?
> 
> I am really hoping that I am further along then I think! Having an emergency dating scan this week so hopefully all will be revealed!
> 
> Congratulations again! :flower:Click to expand...

Lola!! I forgot that you got a BFP! I HOPE I stay at 9 weeks when I go, but I also kinda wish that I was less. I always wanted to have a baby in September, but this one will be due in august. It will probably be a boy, bc that is all my OH's family has. Hahaha.


----------



## xautumno

lola_90 said:


> xautumno said:
> 
> 
> Just got my BFP! I was 64dpo and AF was over a month late. :)
> 
> That's fantastic news! How did you find out?
> 
> I am really hoping that I am further along then I think! Having an emergency dating scan this week so hopefully all will be revealed!
> 
> Congratulations again! :flower:Click to expand...

Oh, and pregnancy brain.... I found out by a regular home test! I just had this feeling, mostly bc my bowel habits did a 180 and it was suuuuch a drastic change, that I tried one more time. I spent a half hour crying on the toilet when I saw the line pop up!


----------



## xautumno

josephine3 said:


> Oh wow brilliant news!!! fantastic stuff! So so pleased for you and glad to see that these stories can have a positive outcome!

Thank you! It just goes to show that you should never lose hope.


----------



## NickyNack

cmon then Autumn - post a pic of your :bfp: - is it a strong one?


----------



## xautumno

NickyNack said:


> cmon then Autumn - post a pic of your :bfp: - is it a strong one?

I am on here with my cell phone. I've tried posting it, but it won't work. :/


----------



## xautumno

NickyNack said:


> cmon then Autumn - post a pic of your :bfp: - is it a strong one?

Okay. I put the photos on my computer, so now I can show you. It is blue dye tests, so I'm going to go buy a test with pink dye on wednesday when I get paid, just to be sure.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0993.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 62









IMAG0990.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 43









IMAG0992.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 37


----------



## cmarie33

Just read this thread. This is amazing news! Congratulations to you! xxx


----------



## xautumno

cmarie33 said:


> Just read this thread. This is amazing news! Congratulations to you! xxx

Thank you so much!


----------



## Srushton

I just read this whole thread from beginning to end and I am sooo happy for you!! I actually had a little tear!!! 
This is amazing and I just wanted to wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy!!
The baby is so lucky to have such committed parents :)

Xx


----------



## xautumno

Srushton said:


> I just read this whole thread from beginning to end and I am sooo happy for you!! I actually had a little tear!!!
> This is amazing and I just wanted to wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy!!
> The baby is so lucky to have such committed parents :)
> 
> Xx

Thank you so much! After so much confusion, doubt, & stress, I'm glad to finally have an answer.


----------



## NickyNack

They are definitely strong positives - congrats :) I think you can safely assume you are definitely pregnant with those dark lines missus xx


----------



## Rosered52

Really great news! Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## ando2104

So when did you start testing and when did you eventually get BFP? We TTC December last AF WAS 24 November. I have just done another test just now & still negative. Have poly cystic ovaries so AF can be known to go off course but had few shots of trying in December so would be delighted if I was one of them that produce low hcg. Brilliant news for you xxx


----------



## xautumno

ando2104 said:


> So when did you start testing and when did you eventually get BFP? We TTC December last AF WAS 24 November. I have just done another test just now & still negative. Have poly cystic ovaries so AF can be known to go off course but had few shots of trying in December so would be delighted if I was one of them that produce low hcg. Brilliant news for you xxx


My last AF started 11/10. I started tested once or twice a week until I got my BFP 2 days ago.


----------



## forestfire

Congratulations!! Our bodies are weird and wonderful things!!


----------



## baby5hopeful

Wow thats fantastic well done u xxx


----------



## LizzieJane

this is fantastic news! congrats! 

do you know how pregnant you are yet? how many weeks?

I only ask because currently I am feeling a little bit like you did. last AF was Nov. feeling so sick and seem to be feeling sicker everyday. sore boobs. light pressure type cramps but no AF. then again I keep getting BFN. beginning to think I am going a bit crazy!


----------



## baby5hopeful

Any news ??


----------



## treschic81

I hope I'll be the 3rd one like this :) (fat chance, I know) I'm 11 days late today and have never been late more than a day. I have dull cramps and pressure and have been peeing like crazy, having to get up 2 times a night. I get heartburn no matter what I eat and have been having dizzy spells. I've been testing every couple days since 12dpo and got all bfns. I got blood taken Monday and wil get the results tomorrow along with an exam. They also suspect hypothyroid, so that could be why I'm late but not sure about my symptoms. I hope if the blood test is neg she'll do an ultrasound. I'm dying to know how far along they think you are when they do an us, Autumn! Lola, did they tell you how far along you are?


----------



## xautumno

No news from my end. Haven't gone to the doc yet. It's like pulling teeth to get a day off from my job.


----------



## ohbananas

Totally doesn't suprise me, I didn't get a BFP with the last one till I was 10 weeks along, this time I tested the day my period was due and I had a positive!


----------

